# Fenix HM50R (CR123\16340 headlamp)



## narmattaru (Jun 22, 2017)

New release from Fenix here

HM50R is a rechargeable headlamp, built tough to withstand cold temperatures. It is fitted with a white light LED featuring 4 output levels. The side switch in the lamp head controls all functions and is easily operated for various lighting demands. The lamp emits a max output of 500 lumens with a max beam distance of up to 80 meters, and a max runtime of 128 hours. All of the following features: IP68 rating, cold-resistance, full-metal housing, semi-sealed holder(headlamp holder can be removed), sweat-channeling headband, compatibility with 16340 and CR123A batteries, handy and compact size, plus the ability to use the headlamp as a mini flashlight, make this multipurpose headlamp really suitable for high altitude climbing and long distance hiking in rigid environments.


----------



## seery (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Currently keep an HL55 in the truck and one in the emergency bag.

The HM50R will fill that role much better. Just ordered two of them.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Very nice looking L-shaped light or Headlamp. 
The size looks small even with USB re-charging port. 
Will get this one. Hopefully they will release with NW. 

Fenix should introduce copper and titanium versions


----------



## FlashlightR (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Looks like a nice small headlamp. Thanks for the post. Unfortunately it doesn't has a real firefly mode and it fits an outdated LED (XM-L2). I am curious what makes this light so extra rigid. Impact resistance isn't that high (1m). Are the electronics potted??


----------



## Loverofthelight (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Wow, newly released headlamp, it seems this one is more rigid than HL55, and it is rechargeable. Love it.:laughing:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

What's "cold use" about it specifically? CR123 compatibility...metal body...both? Just wondering if I'm missing something special.


----------



## cp2315 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

The whole runtime table is eye-catching/suspecious. Fenix must have made breakthrough in efficiency department. 130 lumen for 14 hours with a CR123A? Lots of good 18650s can't do that.


----------



## mightysparrow (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



cp2315 said:


> The whole runtime table is eye-catching/suspecious. Fenix must have made breakthrough in efficiency department. 130 lumen for 14 hours with a CR123A? Lots of good 18650s can't do that.



The runtimes given are misleading - the runtime table omits any mention that there is a large step-down of output on the Turbo, High and Medium output levels shortly after turning on the light at those levels. The step-downs are mentioned only in the photo spread accompanying the product info.


----------



## cp2315 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

That explains it. I did not look at the curves and simply assuming there is no step down on a mere 130 lumen level. 

Thanks!


----------



## seery (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

The HM50R looks like the best all-around headlamp to come down the pipe in a long time, or maybe ever. 

If everything works as designed/described and it proves to be tough and reliable, Fenix will have a real winner on its hands.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



seery said:


> The HM50R looks like the best all-around headlamp to come down the pipe in a long time, or maybe ever.
> 
> If everything works as designed/described and it proves to be tough and reliable, Fenix will have a real winner on its hands.



Hi seery, 
Could you please share your experience using this light when you have received your HM30R's , much appreciated.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



proceed5 said:


> Very nice looking L-shaped light or Headlamp.
> The size looks small even with USB re-charging port.
> Will get this one. Hopefully they will release with NW.
> 
> Fenix should introduce copper and titanium versions



They told me on their Facebook page this is a neutral white light, not sure why they don't list that in any of the product info.

I have an Olight H1 Nova I have been EDCing for a few months and really like the little light. This looks like direct competition to that light but the H1 still wins for me as it has a moonlight mode and I have direct access to moonlight, turbo, and my last used mode.


----------



## seery (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Will be interesting to see if there's a noticeable difference between the H1's 2 lumen low and the 50R's 4 lumen low? 

The 50R does have direct access to Turbo and last mode memory, but no direct access to low [other than last mode memory]. I agree, that would be beneficial.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

I had forgotten the H1 doesn't have a lower mode than 2 lumens, with the wide flood it sure seems lower. I must have missed the direct turbo access in the info, this light seems more interesting now.


----------



## seery (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

The direct access to turbo is not in the description, but in an email reply from Fenix.

Assuming they understood what I was asking [or that I communicated it properly], a press and hold of the mode button for more than one second would access turbo.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

I really do not like the runtime graph, this is not constant regulation we see on other Fenix products. The graphs looks semi-logarithmic so it is not very easy to understand. But it seems, that the 130 lm mode drops to ~35 lumens in about 15 minutes (?). The 30 lm mode drops to roughly 6-15 lumens in several hours. I would not call this a "step down by a few lumens".


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

In turbo, I expect that behavior. In high and medium it's a bit disappointing.

BUT, and this is a big but since it's so rare, I do appreciate them at least publishing some sort of runtime graph.


----------



## geokite (Jun 28, 2017)

Listing two features that are incompatible is odd. Cold weather with a cr123, rechargeable with a 16340.

Only thing going for this light is the rechargeable aspect, and compared to ZL, you are giving up better regulation and brightness levels.

Steve


----------



## gigahertz (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if there are or will have the option top add red color filter to this light?

Thanks!


----------



## Trevilux (Jun 29, 2017)

I can not see advantage of this over the Olight H1R Nova (review)

Trevi ( I will wait for read some review)


----------



## seery (Jun 29, 2017)

The HM50R adds a battery level indicator and reflective headband.

It also utilizes a standard micro USB charging cable and includes a spare silicone holder. 

The 50R and H1R do appear very similar, in the end it will probably come down to brand loyalty.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 29, 2017)

Needs sub-lumen and NW...!


----------



## kreisl (Jun 29, 2017)

Does it have magnet in tail cap?


----------



## Loverofthelight (Jun 30, 2017)

kreisl said:


> Does it have magnet in tail cap?



No, it doesn't have.


----------



## kreisl (Jun 30, 2017)

Thx for info.
Then why does the Fenix weigh so much?
I use my Olight H1 daily . Its weight , just the light (without headband, without clip, without battery) is 23g iirc. Even beats zebra light weight!!

I love fenis build quality though.


----------



## Kudzu (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



Tac Gunner said:


> They told me on their Facebook page this is a neutral white light, not sure why they don't list that in any of the product info.



It's not neutral white -- I just got mine, and it's cool white with a pretty bad blue tinge. The smooth reflector was not a good choice on Fenix's part either.


----------



## seery (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



Kudzu said:


> It's not neutral white -- I just got mine, and it's cool white with a pretty bad blue tinge. The smooth reflector was not a good choice on Fenix's part either.



+1

Received mine and both are cool white with a blue hue and lots of artifacts. Very disappointing.

Compared to the beautiful beam of the HL55, these look like poopoo.

They're already boxed up and waiting for USPS pickup.


----------



## Spaceexplorer (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

I've got the HL50 and is NW, accepts AA eneloops with a adapter it comes with. Has last setting memory And has a 500Lumen turbo with a CR123. I was excited for this light but I will pass.


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Is the blue tinge/hue a result of the anti-reflective coating? That happened with an EagTac light I once owned where there was a blue hue in the most outer edge of the spill beam.

Any chance for a beamshot? I have one on order and it should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Got mine earlier and just had a chance to check it out. If I lay the HM50R on the side with it turned on, I can see a tiny bit of blue from the AR coating but nothing major, at least on my sample. In fact, there is more blue from the AR coating on my RC09. The tint is cool white though and I don't mind it - I say that as I prefer warm white, then neutral white tints. There are slight artifacts to the beam - but again for me, I don't mind it. I believe in use they won't be noticeable. Overall, I am happy with mine and only hope that Fenix will release a neutral white version down the road.


----------



## seery (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



moshow9 said:


> Got mine earlier and just had a chance to check it out. If I lay the HM30R on the side...



I assume you mean the HM50R?

The artifacts on mine were not acceptable [by today's standards].


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



seery said:


> I assume you mean the HM50R?
> 
> The artifacts on mine were not acceptable [by today's standards].


Correct, just updated my post. Sorry to hear that, did Fenix give you a response?


----------



## seery (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Didn't contact Fenix, just returned them.


----------



## narmattaru (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

yes
i`ve changed the topic name, but somehow responces has "HM30R" label.


----------



## Brlux (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

I have had mine for a few days now, my tint is a bit cooler than I usually prefer. I like slightly on the warm side of Neutral White. Fenix used to be fairly good about that tint wise. Lately all the lights I have gotten 4 HL23s 2 E15s and an E05 have all been slightly cool in color. My beam profile looks good to me, a very distinct spot with even spill, no artifacts like rings that I can see.

My bigger complaint about the HM50R is on the highest setting mine flickers slightly. Can anyone else who has one confirm if theirs flickers on the highest setting?


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*



Brlux said:


> I have had mine for a few days now, my tint is a bit cooler than I usually prefer. I like slightly on the warm side of Neutral White. Fenix used to be fairly good about that tint wise. Lately all the lights I have gotten 4 HL23s 2 E15s and an E05 have all been slightly cool in color. My beam profile looks good to me, a very distinct spot with even spill, no artifacts like rings that I can see.
> 
> My bigger complaint about the HM50R is on the highest setting mine flickers slightly. Can anyone else who has one confirm if theirs flickers on the highest setting?


I wish Fenix was more like Olight in that sense in offering both Cool White and Neutral White options. Maybe one day.

Mine does not flicker in the highest setting. Sounds like yours needs to go back for an exchange or return unfortunately. Does it happen right away upon switching to the highest setting or after a period of time?


----------



## Brlux (Jul 11, 2017)

*Re: Fenix HM30R (CR123\16340 headlamp)*

Starts after a few seconds the first time you go to the highest mode, if you cycle through modes it will happen immediately once you get back to the highest mode.


----------

